# Sussex/SolenTTeers joint meet Sunday 21st Feb



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi guys this is the rearranged joint meet with the SolenTTeers on Sunday 21st February.

I thought we could start off by meeting in Horsham at 10.30am at the car park of The Smith and Western Restaurant, North Parade, Horsham, West Sussex,RH12 2QR , leaving at 11.00am and cruising to meet up with the SolenTTeers at Whiteways car park on the outskirts of Arundel at 11.30am.

After meeting with the SolenTTeers we intend to take in some stunning scenery and traffic permitting some great roads along the South Downs ending up at a pub for Sunday Lunch at the White Horse @ Easebourne which promises great home-made food, then time permitting a run down to Goodwood.

So you can either meet at

10.30am Smith and Western Restaurant Horsham or
11.30 Whiteways car park Arundel

All those interested please post below together with your intended meeting point.

Cheers guys

Trevor

Name....................meeting at
ttrev21................Horsham
Phodge................Horsham
DenTTed..............Horsham
225rocket.............Horsham
Bert....................Horsham
Ian222.................Horsham ( maybe )
RedrockeTT...........Whiteways


----------



## redrocketTT (Oct 6, 2008)

Hi Trev
Whiteways for me.
Have posted on Richards thread as well.
Regards
David


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

redrocketTT said:


> Hi Trev
> Whiteways for me.
> Have posted on Richards thread as well.
> Regards
> David


Excellent Dave was starting to feel like Billy No Mates Here :lol:

See you down there

Trev


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

Sorry, just got back. I have something pencilled in for the 20th as an overnighter out with friends who have taken a few decades to realise they like each other enough to get married so we're having a bash for them. But little is organised as yet so unsure as to wether it will happen, so have the tme booked off but will await further indications from wife.


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

denTTed said:


> Sorry, just got back. I have something pencilled in for the 20th as an overnighter out with friends who have taken a few decades to realise they like each other enough to get married so we're having a bash for them. But little is organised as yet so unsure as to wether it will happen, so have the tme booked off but will await further indications from wife.


Sounds like hangover material to me. Should I bring a flask of coffee ? :lol:


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

ttrev21 said:


> denTTed said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, just got back. I have something pencilled in for the 20th as an overnighter out with friends who have taken a few decades to realise they like each other enough to get married so we're having a bash for them. But little is organised as yet so unsure as to wether it will happen, so have the tme booked off but will await further indications from wife.
> ...


Are you sure its coffee you put in your flask :wink: :lol:


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

TT51 said:


> Are you sure its coffee you put in your flask :wink: :lol:


Schhhhh don`t tell everybody Neil.  :lol:


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

I might be up for this mate will let you know though as money is gonna be tight this month.


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

ian222 said:


> I might be up for this mate will let you know though as money is gonna be tight this month.


Would be good to have you along Ian , maybe you can drag one or two of the other Kent guys over with you


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

ttrev21 said:


> denTTed said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, just got back. I have something pencilled in for the 20th as an overnighter out with friends who have taken a few decades to realise they like each other enough to get married so we're having a bash for them. But little is organised as yet so unsure as to wether it will happen, so have the tme booked off but will await further indications from wife.
> ...


It would appear that its taking them as long as it did to decide to get together as it is to choose a fucking restaurant :twisted: :twisted: So far we are having a ruby at home, I may pull out (fnarr fnarr). Mind you it's only in Bedford so I could stil make it for 1130.

Back to the point, I need a flask the morning after 12 hours sleep. I think I may need to dig out my crack pipe.


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

denTTed said:


> It would appear that its taking them as long as it did to decide to get together as it is to choose a fucking restaurant :twisted: :twisted: So far we are having a ruby at home, I may pull out (fnarr fnarr). Mind you it's only in Bedford so I could stil make it for 1130.
> 
> Back to the point, I need a flask the morning after 12 hours sleep. I think I may need to dig out my crack pipe.


I`ll just stick my tobacco in then . :wink:


----------



## BaldyMan (May 28, 2009)

Trev

Sorry mate I can't make this, got to go up North that weekend [smiley=zzz.gif]


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Trev - we'll meet you in Horsham so that you don't have to travel down on your own!! :lol:


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

phodge said:


> Trev - we'll meet you in Horsham so that you don't have to travel down on your own!! :lol:


That`s very kind of you Penny , hopefully John ( DenTTed ) will be joining us , look forward to seeing you then


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

phodge said:


> Trev - we'll meet you in Horsham so that you don't have to travel down on your own!! :lol:


Oyy Penny, why arent you joining me, have I upset you? 

Seriously though, looking forward to seeing you. Richard


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Of course you haven't upset me!

Just seems silly to drive right past Trev to meet up with you, that's all.

We'll see you too, don't worry!

:lol: :lol:


----------



## neil millard tt (Dec 14, 2004)

sorry can not make this one see u at the next one.Neil


----------



## 225rocket (Jan 1, 2010)

Not working that sunday at last i can make it, fingers crossed tho nothing comes up. lol


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

225rocket said:


> Not working that sunday at last i can make it, fingers crossed tho nothing comes up. lol


Great news I will add you to the list


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

Maybe, not sure yet, although we have now managed to book a restaurant for the night before.


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

denTTed said:


> Maybe, not sure yet, although we have now managed to book a restaurant for the night before.


You love driving your TT John , I know you will find a way to sneak out in the morning :lol:


----------



## jayTTapp (Dec 9, 2008)

Sorry guys would love to join you on the 21st, but busy all weekend....have fun

Jay


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

jayTTapp said:


> Sorry guys would love to join you on the 21st, but busy all weekend....have fun
> 
> Jay


No worries mate hopefully see you at the next Kent meet


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Any more for this guys ?


----------



## Bert (Jun 28, 2009)

ttrev21 said:


> Any more for this guys ?


Hi there,

I'm a newbee TT owner (got my new TT on Dec 20th) 8) 
My wife and I would like to come along to meet you all but unfortunately we may not be able to stay for the Pub lunch due to a prior arrangement for mid afternoon  
We live near East Grinstead so will meet up with you at Horsham all being well


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Bert said:


> ttrev21 said:
> 
> 
> > Any more for this guys ?
> ...


That`s great news Bert look forward to meeting you.


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Ok guys I have added a post code , see you all tomorrow


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Just a reminder if you have PMR Walkie Talkies bring them along we will work channel 4

Richard


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi Guys

Thank you to everybody for braving the weather , especially Penny and Dave ( the northerners ) 

A big welcome to Bert and Julia , there first meet , hope to see you guys again

Many thanks to Richard for the mini cruise, it was great to put some faces to some names.

See you all next time

Cheers

Trev


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

Sorry Trev, I've only just got in from last night. :? Still not sure it's legal for me to drive.

Any photo's??


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

denTTed said:


> Sorry Trev, I've only just got in from last night. :? Still not sure it's legal for me to drive.
> 
> Any photo's??


Yes mate , I will get them up shortly, computer is refusing to talk to my camera at the mo... :twisted:


----------



## surftt (Oct 5, 2006)

Thanks Richard and Trev for an interesting day. It was nice to meet new faces, the tour was different with some pot hole doggems and the food in the pub was lovely.
Here are a few quick shots from Goodwood:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

A great day! Thanks to Trev and Richard for organising...

It's always nice to meet up with old faces, and to meet some new faces. Lunch was great too.

Those photos from Goodwood look fab!


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

phodge said:


> A great day! Thanks to Trev and Richard for organising...
> 
> It's always nice to meet up with old faces, and to meet some new faces. Lunch was great too.
> 
> Those photos from Goodwood look fab!


Where are your topless pics? :roll:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

A few pictures HERE


----------



## Bert (Jun 28, 2009)

Hi All,
Julia and I really enjoyed meeting up with you guys yesterday, it was just a shame we couldn't stay for the Pub Lunch.  
Thanks Trev and Richard for organising the day and we hope to see you all again on the next event which, hopefully won't be so cold and all the potholes will be filled in :roll: .


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Good turn out Trev, nice one. Shame i couldnt make it but skint at the mo as snowboarding is around the corner


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

ian222 said:


> Good turn out Trev, nice one. Shame i couldnt make it but skint at the mo as snowboarding is around the corner


About to hit the slopes myself , where are you off to ?


----------

